# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Sinergismos y Antagonismos entre Nutrientes

## AgroFórum.pe

articles-interactions-between-nutrients_text_1.jpgLos nutrientes minerales son esenciales para mejorar el crecimiento y desarrollo de los cultivos; pero muchas veces su proceso de absorción, asimilación y transporte en sus formas iónicas por las plantas son explicados como si fueran procesos independientes uno de otro, cuando en realidad todos estos nutrientes interactúan entre sí. 
Al momento de su absorción estos compiten por los transportadores debido a que estos muchas veces no son específicos para un ion en particular. La competencia entre los nutrientes está influenciada por las propiedades del transportador y la concentración de los iones del nutriente en la solución; por lo tanto, las interacciones que se dan entre los iones de los nutrientes pueden ser sinérgicas o antagónicas.  *Antagonismo entre nutrientes.* 
El antagonismo entre los nutrientes se produce por las interacciones entre iones con propiedades fisicoquímicas similares como es la valencia y/o el diámetro del ión. La competencia que se da entre los iones puede darse por la entrada a un mismo canal proteico o por la unión a una proteína transportadora. Dentro del grupo de elementos antagónicos podemos resaltar la competencia entre sulfato y molibdato, sulfato y selenato, potasio y magnesio, nitratos y cloruros, potasio y magnesio o la que se da entre potasio con amonio. 
Amonio/Potasio. Ambos cationes son monovalentes, por lo que existe un efecto antagónico entre ambas formas iónicas. Se ha demostrado a través de muchos estudios, que entre más elevada sea la cantidad aplicada de amonio se tendrá una menor absorción de potasio por las raíces y viceversa. También podemos esperar que ante un exceso de potasio ocurra una deficiencia de magnesio, por estar presente este último en la solución del suelo en forma de catión. Para evitar el fenómeno antagónico entre estos nutrientes es recomendable realizar análisis de suelo para diagnosticar la disponibilidad nutrimental y establecer programas de fertilización balanceados.  cuadro1.jpg  Cloro/Nitrato. Un fenómeno similar al que ocurre entre amonio y potasio, ocurre entre los aniones monovalentes de cloro y nitrato. Esta relación de aniones en especial debe cuidarse, ya que el exceso de nitrato puede ocasionar problemas en la salud humana como la metahemoglobinemia, la cual afecta principalmente a los bebes, además de desencadenar la producción de compuestos carcinógenos en hortalizas de hoja. Bajo la relación antagónica que tienen estos aniones, una de las estrategias para reducir el contenido de nitratos en las hortalizas de hoja es la aplicación de cloruros, que permite reducir la absorción excesiva de este anión. 
Manganeso/Magnesio. Suelos ácidos tienen generalmente grandes cantidades de manganeso soluble, este catión reduce la absorción de magnesio por las plantas. También altas cantidades de manganeso disminuyen la tasa de absorción del potasio. Otro problema de los suelos ácidos es el alto nivel en el contenido de aluminio soluble; este catión también reduce la absorción de iones como calcio y magnesio.  cuadro2.jpg
Cobre/Nitrógeno. Altas cantidades de nitrógeno inmovilizan al cobre y con ello aumenta el riesgo de su deficiencia. Se ha demostrado que las plantas presentan deficiencias de cobre cuando estas son sometidas a tratamientos donde la aportación de cobre es mínima, mientras que la de nitrógeno es elevada, demostrando que altos niveles de este último inhiben la absorción del cobre, disminuyendo el rendimiento de los cultivos. 
Fósforo/Zinc. Entre mayor sea la aplicación de fósforo menor absorción de zinc. Tradicionalmente se creía que la razón de este antagonismo se debía a que se formaban complejos de Zn-P que se precipitaban; es una teoría validada, pero sin un sustento en su totalidad, se ha visto criticada por investigaciones recientes que mencionan que este antagonismo no está directamente relacionado con la interacción de estos dos iones, sino más bien a una inhibición de la actividad de las micorrizas, responsables de la absorción de más del 35 % del zinc por las plantas, las cuales reducen su actividad por las altas concentraciones de fósforo. El crecimiento del cultivo entonces se ve reducido por efecto de las altas concentraciones de fósforo, aunque niveles adecuados de zinc con niveles altos de fósforo favorecen y potencian el rendimiento. La aplicación de micorrizas, sólo es necesaria en suelos degradados, es decir, con un bajo contenido de materia orgánica. El fósforo también induce la deficiencia de hierro.  *Sinergismo entre nutrientes* 
El sinergismo entre los nutrientes ocurre generalmente entre nutrientes que tienen diferente valencia y principalmente con nutrientes catiónicos que están relacionados con la absorción de los iones de nitrógeno en forma de nitrato. 
Cobre/Nitrógeno. No se debe exagerar en la dosificación de nitrógeno para evitar su antagonismo con el cobre como se ha explicado anteriormente. Cuando el suministro de cobre es suficiente y se tiene un aporte alto de nitrógeno, se genera un efecto positivo sobre el rendimiento del grano en el cultivo. El rendimiento que se alcanza al suministrarlos suficientemente, es superior al que se obtiene si se aplican de manera individual. 
Potasio/Fósforo. Su efecto conjunto en el rendimiento del cultivo es superior al rendimiento que se obtiene por su aplicación individual. Entre mayor sea la cantidad aplicada de los elementos, la respuesta en el rendimiento se mejora hasta un punto máximo.  cuadro3.jpg 
*Rendimientos relativos entre paréntesis.Potasio/Nitrógeno. El potasio mejora la absorción y transporte del nitrógeno, especialmente en forma de nitratos en las raíces. Se ha comprobado mediante estudios que para potenciar el efecto del nitrógeno dentro de las plantas, es esencial el aporte de cantidades adecuadas de potasio para alcanzar rendimientos elevados. También se ha visto que cuando se tienen niveles adecuados de potasio, el cultivo responde positivamente a las aportaciones crecientes de nitrógeno. El fundamento de esta relación sinérgica está basado en que el potasio mejora el transporte del nitrógeno dentro de las plantas, ya que la deficiencia de potasio ocasiona que se tenga una alta concentración de nitratos y aminoácidos solubles en las raíces. Lo anterior, ocasiona que la planta al contar con una alta concentración de compuestos nitrogenados decida no absorber más nitratos, lo cual por supuesto detiene la biosíntesis de proteínas y con ello una serie de consecuencias fisiológicas que provocan trastornos en el metabolismo de la planta que llevan a la reducción inequívoca del rendimiento. Se recomienda que por cada ion de nitrato se tenga uno de potasio para poder mantener un adecuado nivel de eficiencia en la absorción de ambos elementos. Debemos mantener en cuenta que niveles excesivos de potasio afectan negativamente, al igual que el calcio, la absorción de magnesio, por ello es necesario mantener una fertilización balanceada que permita alcanzar buenos rendimientos. 
Azufre/Nitrógeno. Un nivel de suficiencia de azufre es clave para mejorar el uso del nitrógeno por las plantas. Al igual que en potasio, niveles deficitarios de azufre ocasionan una acumulación de nitratos, aminoácidos y aminas debido a la reducción de la biosíntesis de proteínas, que causa una menor conversión de compuestos nitrogenados a proteínas. Dichos compuestos nitrogenados solubles, en los tejidos vegetales ejercen un efecto negativo en la absorción de nitrógeno por la raíz. El azufre y el nitrógeno son sinérgicos y se deben aplicar al mismo tiempo al igual que potasio. El azufre favorece el aprovechamiento y la absorción de una mayor cantidad de nitrógeno por kilogramo de fertilizante nitrogenado aplicado. Muy pocas veces se aplica azufre, esto hace que la eficiencia de absorción del nitrógeno sea baja y las dosis de aplicación incrementen, al igual que los costos. Además, se contribuye a la contaminación del ambiente. 
Nitrógeno-Fósforo-Potasio/Zinc. La fertilización con nitrógeno-fósforo-potasio mejoran los rendimientos conforme su dosis de aplicación se incrementan, aunque esto es cierto hasta cierto punto, donde el cual partir decrece la eficiencia de su utilización. El suministro de zinc mejora la respuesta de la fertilización con nitrógeno-fósforo-potasio.  cuadro4.jpg
Boro y la absorción de nutrientes. Una adecuada nutrición con boro es necesaria para el mantenimiento de la absorción de nutrientes por las raíces, probablemente debido a su contribución directa con la integridad estructural y funcional de las membranas celulares de la raíz, al igual que el calcio, además de mantener un mayor gradiente en el potencial de membrana de la raíz. Un adecuado nivel de boro mejora la absorción de calcio, potasio y fósforo. 
Fuentes consultadas: Cakmak, I. 2015. Sinergismos y Antagonismos entre Nutrientes Minerales Durante la Absorción y Transporte en las Plantas. Curso Internacional sobre Nutrición de Cultivos. Intagri.  *Fuente: Agriculturers.com*Temas similares: VENTA DE SEMILLAS Y EQUIPOS PARA MEDIR NUTRIENTES DEL SUELO La agricultura urbana se beneficia de un buen control de los nutrientes DESARROLLAN MÁQUINA QUE IMPREGNA DE NUTRIENTES A LAS FRUTAS ENSEÑO A PRODUCIR NUTRIENTES FOLIARES y EDAFICOS A DISTANCIA O EN CAMPO !!! El CO2 vacía de nutrientes los alimentos básicos

----------

